# Does anybody owns a Camp 7 Valdez board?



## BORICUAenDC

I'm a begginner-intermediate rider and i was looking online to buy my first board. I went to wired-sport.com, and they have this deal that includes:

Camp 7 Valdez 158' board
Camp 7 Valdez Boots
Camp 7 Valdez Bindings
Camp 7 Valdez Bag

ALL FOR $288!

Sounds really good, but i've been browsing around the web looking for reviews and i can't find any. Nobody even sells this brand!

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks guys (and girls),

Juan


----------



## killclimbz

It's a Lamar board, so pretty bottom of the barrel. It gets worse with their bindings and even worse with the boots. For a beginners board it's serviceable, but no way in hell would I take the boots. Spend some decent money there and get something good, that fits your foot. Lamar boots are going to be cheap, pack out quickly, and most likely create a lot of foot pain, making your day miserable.


----------



## Guest

Bought one for my son last year. It was his second board. He loves it! He improved a lot in his first season on this board. He has burton bindings, but did order those boots and he likes them. If you get that board it would be Juan's Valdez!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi, 

Updated as this thread is 6 years old  and the info was out of date.

Camp Seven is an 8 year old Wiredsport brand. The Brand is not associated with Lamar.

Our goal has been consistent. To build gear that offers top performance, evolving technology, competitive weight, durability that matches or exceeds the industry, a great warranty...all at a price that inspires participation. Please note that 6 years after this thread began, all of our board, boot, binding packages are still under $299.00


----------



## killclimbz

Pardon, I just did a quick web search but yeah, same manufacturer. I actually remember when Lamar, Morrow, and others were quality gear makers. Anyway, the board is fine, binders don't look like the most comfortable or high performance, but should work. I still stand by spending some money on a good pair of boots. Number one reason for misery on the slopes. It's kewl you'll take stuff back, customer satisfaction and all, but you're still out during the process. For a board/bindings, you can always rent. For boots, you can rent those too, but we all know rental boots kind of suck. Boots are just the one piece of gear that if you make a mistake with you regret, every time. Plus they are not the most expensive item. Sure you can go big, but there are plenty of quality boots for around $200, and I've even seen some for under $150. It's not like buying a $500 board...


----------



## Wiredsport

Edit, as this thread has been revitalized after 6 years . I am unsure if any of the other brands (or factories) mentioned are still functioning. Please see my post above.

In regards to boots, we could not agree more. Boots are where most sizing mistakes are made and where most things go badly (especially for newer riders). We try to do as much as possible to insure that riders get a great boot that (most importantly) fits well. We are committed to making that happen. To any riders with boot questions, please join us at one of our boot threads and we will be happy to help you out. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html .

STOKED!


----------



## paul07ss




----------



## Guest

I have been riding a Camp7 Descent 163 for the last 2 years, and it has been my MAIN ride! Had my best day evas up at Whistler last year. 2 feet of new big cornice drops and face shots all day. The board never let me down. Low priced doesn't always mean cheap


----------



## Guest

*boots*

About the whole boots thing. We have tried all sorts of boots - Burton, Vans, Salomon, Sims. We never found ones that were "perfect" This year we just put some nice gel insoles in the boots and they made the biggest difference. Now I think as long as the boots fit and are water tight gel insoles can fix any minor discomfort in any brand.


----------



## EverBorN

killclimbz said:


> It's a Lamar board, so pretty bottom of the barrel. It gets worse with their bindings and even worse with the boots. For a beginners board it's serviceable, but no way in hell would I take the boots. Spend some decent money there and get something good, that fits your foot. Lamar boots are going to be cheap, pack out quickly, and most likely create a lot of foot pain, making your day miserable.


It's kind of funny I have alot of nice things, burton board/bindings..special blend jacket/pants just some real nice stuff. Then I have lamar boots lol.. Let me tell you though I know lamar is bottom of the shit however they have held up for 4 seasons now & are super comfy/warm & keep me dry no problem & i'v boarded in -10F days before. So sometimes you do get lucky with the cheaper brands :thumbsup:


----------



## yusoweird

You can get decent quality past season boots for under $100. Northwave, Forum, other brands... I did buy a Lamar boots before and I returned them. The main point is that they were not comfortable on me. But, that is just me, it might be comfortable on other people. Some people just have higher standards. But it doesn't rule out all other lower quality/price products. They will all work... Just depends on what you want...

People wear high end brand shoes complaints about payless brand shoes... but people who only wear payless brand shoes never complain about any shoes...


----------



## Funks

Anybody know what the difference is between the C7 Valdez and the C7 Uprise? Seems like both are CRC boards.


----------



## poopresearch

Best boots are the ones that fit whether they be $400 new or $40 off craigslist. I would suggest buying boots in person and buying them first because that is the most critical piece of gear.

After that, get some decent bindings and it's okay to go lightly used here. You are looking for something that fits your boots well.

After you get some boots and that fit and bindings that fit, the board is the least critical piece of gear. For your first board it almost doesn't matter what you get as long as it is appropriately sized and not ridiculously stiff. Your first board will help you figure out what you like to ride and what board to get next. 

Good luck!


----------



## Wiredsport

Funks said:


> Anybody know what the difference is between the C7 Valdez and the C7 Uprise? Seems like both are CRC boards.


Hi Funks,

Stoked at your interest. The Valdez has been in our line for 7 years. It has undergone 4 major updates and many minor ones over that period. The Uprise was available for two model years.

I mention all of this because if you are considering the 2016 Valdez and the 2015 Uprise, we modified both the core and our classic CRC profile this season (2016). If you are comparing to older boards please let me know and I will be happy to let you know the tech that was used.

Please note that this thread is 6 years old  and much of the earlier info is no longer accurate. Our warranty is 3 years, boots and bindings are of course new models, all of which have seen annual model changes or upgrades, etc.

Our goal is the same: Build gear that offers top performance, evolving technology, competitive weight, durability that matches or exceeds the industry, a great warranty...all at a price that inspires participation. Please note that 6 years after this thread began, all of our board, boot, binding packages are still under $299.00


----------



## Funks

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Funks,
> 
> Stoked at your interest. The Valdez has been in our line for 7 years. It has undergone 4 major updates and many minor ones over that period. The Uprise was available for two model years.
> 
> I mention all of this because if you are considering the 2016 Valdez and the 2015 Uprise, we modified both the core and our classic CRC profile this season (2016). If you are comparing to older boards please let me know and I will be happy to let you know the tech that was used.


Wired, I just purchased the Uprise a month ago from your website (my assumption is that it's the 2015 model), and purchased the Valdez last week for my son (also from your website and got it yesterday which my assumption is the 2016 model). I guess from the descriptions, one is a true-twin profile (uprise), and the other one is a directional twin (valdez)? Aside from that, pretty much the same board?


----------



## Wiredsport

Funks said:


> Wired, I just purchased the Uprise a month ago from your website (my assumption is that it's the 2015 model), and purchased the Valdez last week for my son (also from your website and got it yesterday which my assumption is the 2016 model). I guess from the descriptions, one is a true-twin profile (uprise), and the other one is a directional twin (valdez)? Aside from that, pretty much the same board?


Hi Funks,

PM me your order #. I will be happy to check what you have there and let you know.

STOKED!


----------



## Funks

PM sent with the order numbers..

Looking at the invoices - says 2016 Valdez, and 2015 Uprise in the line item description.


----------



## Wiredsport

Funks said:


> PM sent with the order numbers..
> 
> Looking at the invoices - says 2016 Valdez, and 2015 Uprise in the line item description.


Hi,

Got it. I responded to your PM.


----------

